# 3 way lighting installation....



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi

Currently I got a project from my boss, he wants to install 10 pieces of 347V T5 light, but with 2 ON/OFF switches; only 1 BX or EMT all the way, and if I turn off either 1 of the switch, all the light should be no power at all. 

I just can't figure out how the schematic works, and is it possibile to do that....

Can anyone give me some insight for me??


Thanks


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

If you are a trained electrician a 3 way switch is as basic as it gets. If you are not a trained electrician you should not be doing installs.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

In a 347V environment, usually which 2 color of wires are you suppose to you use? (for hot side) I know for 120, it's usually black & red.

For the wire which jump thru all the lighting without any connections, how should I label that wire to prevent someone cut it when they try to replace the ballast in the upcoming future?

I had done that, quite a few times in a house or commercial environment for just 1 set of light, but never done that in a factory with 10 lights in a row...


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You can use the same wire colours for 347. Are you planning to run the travelers through the lights, as in, use the lights(are they a continuous row?) as a raceway? Where is the incoming power located? One of the switch locations or up on the ceiling somewhere?

I would do this job in EMT.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Vintage Sounds

Are you planning to run the travelers through the lights? Yes (that's why I am worrying somone may cut the red wire in the upcoming future)

are they a continuous row? Yes

as a raceway? Not too sure what do you mean by that.... 

Where is the incoming power located? It will be from a 600/347V panel. (it's a just build factory, which have completely nothing inside other than a few lights.)

One of the switch locations or up on the ceiling somewhere? It will be on the wall. (Right in front of the front & rear entrance) When someone walk right into the door, they can either turn it on/off

I am going to upload a basic drawing, hopefully it helps you to visualize it.

Other than that, I have a few questions:
If the hot wire is 347V, I know that I will need a neutral, but for a 600V transformer or panel, I don't think there is a slot for the neutral wire like a 120/208V panel, how should I set up the neutral properly?


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

here it is:
It suppose to be 10 lights, but I only draw 5....


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

I know a lot of my questions may sounds very stupid for you guys, I am just trying to learn and prepare myself in-advance since I am just a 1 yr apprentice


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't think I would be using the fixtures as a raceway.
I think I would run emt to to junction boxes than jump to fixture with bx or something.
Personally I wouldn't want my my travellers mixed in with the fixture wiring.
Not much rm in a t5 fixture.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

For not a whole lot more I think the t5 f bay comes with motion sensors in each light

learning to learn


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

This isn't stuff a 1st year apprentice should be doing in my opinion and this thread seems to back it up.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

Well... when the more you can learn, the better it is, right?

Btw, for that Apprenticeship Training Standard, you suppose to need at least 70% done or all done?? (those skill sets From U1.0 to U13.0)


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

zen said:


> For not a whole lot more I think the t5 f bay comes with motion sensors in each light
> 
> learning to learn


They will avoid that one for sure. (The cost) All they want from this client is as cheap as it can, easy to maintain, and easy to access.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmacanada said:


> Don't think I would be using the fixtures as a raceway.
> I think I would run emt to to junction boxes than jump to fixture with bx or something.
> Personally I wouldn't want my my travellers mixed in with the fixture wiring.
> Not much rm in a t5 fixture.
> ...




learning to learn


----------



## Phillip2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Super turbo - there is a good selection of basic circuits here for future reference: http://www.howtowirealightswitch.com/


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Always nice to have diagrams!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> This isn't stuff a 1st year apprentice should be doing in my opinion and this thread seems to back it up.



I used to work for an electrical contractor with around 10 years of experience or so that would always **** up three ways. God forbid there was a four way thrown into the mix. I would have loved to see him install one of these three way occ sensors. lol

But yeah I agree with you. Its basic wiring. You should be asking your journeyman these questions.

You should probably use this system. Fewer wires.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

You arent working alone are you?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Pipe and j box that run for sure! Anything else would be ridiculous.


----------

